# Guy offered me $200 to play...



## DamseLinDistresS

This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"

Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?

Me: hmm, (pause)...I
Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.

I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.

We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.

I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


----------



## nowherefast

Wow...luckily nothing happened to you, thank god...Also, glad, that it sounds like you made his day. Did you exchange numbers or gamer tags to continue playing games online?


----------



## steveK2016

In a heart beat, but I'm a guy that has a conceal carry.


----------



## dirtylee

Be glad you didn't get raped, kidnapped, & murdered. 

As a guy, I won't pay anything for you to just hang out. Most men won't; paying for dates is one thing, but straight cash for nothing...

Serial killers do start from somewhere I guess.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

nowherefast said:


> Wow...luckily nothing happened to you, thank god...Also, glad, that it sounds like you made his day. Did you exchange numbers or gamer tags to continue playing games online?


Just gamer tags. I noticed I got a request from him but just haven't been on my Xbox in a while.


----------



## dirtylee

steveK2016 said:


> In a heart beat, but I'm a guy that has a conceal carry.


Then the perp after he ambushes you also gets a handgun & his $200 back. Enclosed environment, element of suprise & familiarity always favors the attacker. In their home, the aftermath is he said vs your dead body said. You would be in their home, with your pistol out & all it takes is a made up story of heated argument during the ride.


----------



## nowherefast

You need to add him, I'm sure he we'll be so excited ...


----------



## steveK2016

dirtylee said:


> Then the perp after he ambushes you also gets a handgun & his $200 back. Enclosed environment, element of suprise & familiarity always favors the attacker. In their home, the aftermath is he said vs your dead body said. You would be in their home, with your pistol out & all it takes is a made up story of heated argument during the ride.


Better than going in with no fire arm. ive been in sketchier situations, id take my chances for a quick $200 if none of my spidey senses tingle.


----------



## Gmbbody

Some of the female pax I pick up from strip clubs go to strange hotels and do much more for that amount of cash.


----------



## goneubering

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


That was a bad decision. I say safety comes first, especially for ladies. I'm very happy nothing bad happened to you.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

dirtylee said:


> Be glad you didn't get raped, kidnapped, & murdered.
> 
> As a guy, I won't pay anything for you to just hang out. Most men won't; paying for dates is one thing, but straight cash for nothing...
> 
> Serial killers do start from somewhere I guess.


Technically it was cash for my time and company to play video games, not for nothing.


----------



## goneubering

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Technically it was cash for my time to hang out and play video games(company), not for nothing.


Did you let any friends or family know where you were going?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

goneubering said:


> Did you let any friends or family know where you were going?


I did neither


----------



## Johnydoo

You risked your life for a lousy $200? What are you willing to do for 1K? 5K?10K? I am curious


----------



## RynoHawk

I would suggest not having any further contact with him and not doing anything like that in the future. I don't trust people who feel they need to buy friends. Even if he was nice last time, those are often famous last words. "He was so nice the first time I met him, even though he kinda creeped me out and paid for my company."

Of course, I'm old enough to remember that "very special episode" of "Diff'rent Strokes."


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Johnydoo said:


> You risked your life for a lousy $200? What are you willing to do for 1K? 5K?10K? I am curious


Depends what that entails me to do. Would I eat a habanero pepper for 1k, sure. Would I eat ghost pepper for 5k, okay. Would I eat a Carolina reaper for 10k, oh yes I would!


----------



## DocT

Don't leave us hanging here! You KNOW what everyone here really wants to know!








What game(s) did you two play?


----------



## Trafficat

I would refuse personally. Danger aside, there is no way I could live up to someone's expectations. Anyone who thinks I'm cool for 20 minutes in my car would quickly realize I'm an awkward person that is miserable to be around when they take me out of my "let me pretend to be cool mode" that I turn on just for Uber. Heck, I cannot even maintain that for 20 minutes considering all the low ratings I earn.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

This is like the opening of an episode of Criminal Minds.


----------



## SadUber

Trafficat said:


> I would refuse personally. Danger aside, there is no way I could live up to someone's expectations. Anyone who thinks I'm cool for 20 minutes in my car would quickly realize I'm an awkward person that is miserable to be around when they take me out of my "let me pretend to be cool mode" that I turn on just for Uber. Heck, I cannot even maintain that for 20 minutes considering all the low ratings I earn.


You're always cool here.


----------



## freddieman

U guys are all so paranoid. Guy is some sales type that wanted her into the door for the sales close. Didn't get it but I'm sure he has enough money where $200 is nothing to him.


----------



## Johnydoo

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Depends what that entails me to do. Would I eat a habanero pepper for 1k, sure. Would I eat ghost pepper for 5k, okay. Would I eat a Carolina reaper for 10k, oh yes I would!


Lol, be safe girl


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

DocT said:


> Don't leave us hanging here! You KNOW what everyone here really wants to know!
> 
> What game(s) did you two play?


Well...we played Battlefied 1, Minecraft something story mode, and Halo Wars 2. Nothing too exciting and to be honest I got a little bored, maybe because it was 3am and I was already a bit tired from driving earlier...but is that what you really wanted to know?


----------



## Bpr2

Johnydoo said:


> You risked your life for a lousy $200? What are you willing to do for 1K? 5K?10K? I am curious


For science?


----------



## Pawtism

Well, did he at least play well?


----------



## dirtylee

DocT said:


> Don't leave us hanging here! You KNOW what everyone here really wants to know!
> 
> What game(s) did you two play?


The game of faces.


----------



## Spotscat

To quote Remo Gaggi - "Why take a chance?"


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Spotscat said:


> To quote Remo Gaggi - "Why take a chance?"
> 
> View attachment 153200


----------



## KellyC

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


Hmmm. You know, I bet there are a lot of guys out there who would be willing to pay a cute girl to play video games with them.

Maybe someone could create an app ...


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

KellyC said:


> Hmmm. You know, I bet there are a lot of guys out there who would be willing to pay a cute girl to play video games with them.
> 
> Maybe someone could create an app ...


I like how you think  Now executing this in real life is another story


----------



## Pete Feliciano

You know darn well it was a tip plus charging him for the ride = a very good night for you


----------



## Cableguynoe

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


I got $200 for you. Let me know when you're in the bay area. I'll bust out my PS2.



Trafficat said:


> I would refuse personally. Danger aside, there is no way I could live up to someone's expectations. Anyone who thinks I'm cool for 20 minutes in my car would quickly realize I'm an awkward person that is miserable to be around when they take me out of my "let me pretend to be cool mode" that I turn on just for Uber. Heck, I cannot even maintain that for 20 minutes considering all the low ratings I earn.


I dont care what DocT says, you're the coolest cat around here!


----------



## corniilius

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


$200 for one hour? Well that's better than most prostitutes get paid.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

Please read the story of Jeffrey Dahmer. 

But, keep in mind this sounds more like a Jesse Pinkman type of guy. 

Ultimately, though, it sounds more to me like someone that might have been considering committing suicide. 

As to the "worst case" scenarios, you have to decide which is worse physical assault and/or rape vs being future poop.


----------



## corniilius

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Depends what that entails me to do. Would I eat a habanero pepper for 1k, sure. Would I eat ghost pepper for 5k, okay. Would I eat a Carolina reaper for 10k, oh yes I would!


What else would you eat?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

What you did was very unwise. Please keep your guard up.


----------



## DocT

corniilius said:


> $200 for one hour? Well that's better than most prostitutes get paid.


Is that the going rate nowadays? Just asking for a friend.


----------



## corniilius

Yeah, one solicited me the other night. I told her that I'm trying to get paid just like her and pointed to my trade dress. Then I said, "out of curiousity, how much do you charge anyway?" She said, "Well Papi, I charge $200 an hour for my time." I wished her well and went on to the next ride.


----------



## Cableguynoe

corniilius said:


> Yeah, one solicited me the other night. I told her that I'm trying to get paid just like her and pointed to my trade dress. Then I said, "out of curiousity, how much do you charge anyway?" She said, "Well Papi, I charge $200 an hour for my time." I wished her well and went on to the next ride.


200 is only a lot of its an hour minimum. 
Because "my friend" only needs 10 minutes, that's what he told me


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Cableguynoe said:


> I got $200 for you. Let me know when you're in the bay area. I'll bust out my PS2.











I'm in the Bay Area once or twice a year


----------



## Mvlab

DamseLinDistresS said:


> View attachment 153468
> 
> I'm in the Bay Area once or twice a year


Any senior citizen discount?


----------



## corniilius

I'll give you $200, but you got play with my other joystick.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

corniilius said:


> I'll give you $200, but you got play with my other joystick.










You still have one of these?


----------



## corniilius

YES!!! You get me. That was my first console, bought it with my allowance money.


----------



## itsablackmarket

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


Actually it sounds like your instincts were telling you he was just a desperate loser and you're desperate for money so why not? Everyone knows subconsciously that men are lonely losers. Society has been taught to hate. Now just hanging out with a female costs money. Pretty crazy times we live in.


----------



## Cableguynoe

DamseLinDistresS said:


> View attachment 153468
> 
> I'm in the Bay Area once or twice a year


...
Let me know.
I'll be practicing on my gameboy in the meantime


----------



## jester121

"It puts the lotion on its skin....."


----------



## upyouruber

I like


DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


I like to play video games. Would he have offered me $200? Not a chance in hell, I have testicles!


----------



## upyouruber

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


Maybe he'll tip you in the app?



DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


Tell us about his joystick!


----------



## nightoweluber

Wow, that was incredibly dangerous. I've been asked plenty of times to get off and have drinks with guys. Had one ask me. Said he would pay me $20 bucks to get out at the bar I was taking him to to have a drink with him. This was after he had rolled down my window and threw out a bag of Doritos. 
I told him first of all, i have to work. Second of all, I'm married. I guess my first of all should have been the married part. Lol He didn't seem happy about that but whatever.
Then when we get to the destination he reaches over and tries to give me a hug. I said " wow dude we don't that" he said sorry and he went on his way. 

I would say even if I was single I would not get off to have a drink with a pax. They are all drunken fools anyway. Let alone go into ones house.


----------



## Cableguynoe

nightoweluber said:


> Let alone go into ones house.


C'mon, what's the worst that can happen?
It's not like someone is going to chain her up in a container for 2 months and use as a sex slave

http://www.nola.com/crime/index.ssf/2016/11/sc_man_who_chained_woman_in_co.html


----------



## Pawtism

Cableguynoe said:


> C'mon, what's the worst that can happen?
> It's not like someone is going to chain her up in a container for 2 months and use as a sex slave
> 
> http://www.nola.com/crime/index.ssf/2016/11/sc_man_who_chained_woman_in_co.html


*waits for DamseL to reply "oh that's the guy!"*


----------



## Shaunizzle42

You got lucky this time, but the next guy might not be so harmless. Any amount of money is not worth your life. Just keep that in mind. A lot of sickos out there in the world.


----------



## Rideshare123

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


stupid....


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

nightoweluber said:


> Wow, that was incredibly dangerous. I've been asked plenty of times to get off and have drinks with guys. Had one ask me. Said he would pay me $20 bucks to get out at the bar I was taking him to to have a drink with him. This was after he had rolled down my window and threw out a bag of Doritos.
> I told him first of all, i have to work. Second of all, I'm married. I guess my first of all should have been the married part. Lol He didn't seem happy about that but whatever.
> Then when we get to the destination he reaches over and tries to give me a hug. I said " wow dude we don't that" he said sorry and he went on his way.
> 
> I would say even if I was single I would not get off to have a drink with a pax. They are all drunken fools anyway. Let alone go into ones house.


I can relate being in similar situations with guys wanting me to go with them for a drink, invites to their houses and even inappropriate propositions. I have also had couples give me either a business card or their phone number to contact them and hang out with both on my own time.

I have not done anything before as to accept these offer since I've been driving. I also know better not to go with guys going out for drinks to a bar, or going to their place after the bar. In this situation the guy did not looked threatening, did not seem(smelled) like he had been drinking and he really did seem like a big kid the way he talked about video games. I assessed the situation accordingly but the $200 was obviously a big incentive.


----------



## upyouruber

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I can relate being in similar situations with guys wanting me to go with them for a drink, invites to their houses and even inappropriate propositions. I have also had couples give me either a business card or their phone number to contact them and hang out with both on my own time.
> 
> I have not done anything before as to accept these offer since I've been driving. I also know better not to go with guys going out for drinks to a bar, or going to their place after the bar. In this situation the guy did not looked threatening, did not seem(smelled) like he had been drinking and he really did seem like a big kid the way he talked about video games. I assessed the situation accordingly but the $200 was obviously a big incentive.


If I'm giving a woman $200, it's certainly not to play video games with her!


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

upyouruber said:


> If I'm giving a woman $200, it's certainly not to play video games with her!


But I thought you liked video games?


----------



## JoeK333

Hows it feel to turn your first trick?

Sorry...


----------



## upyouruber

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Yes, I was desperate enough for the money to do something I would never have done in such situations. It's like when you're a little kid and your parents tell you to never talk to or go with strangers but I did anyways...it usually never turns out well
> 
> But I thought you liked video games?


Ummmm, yeah suuure! OK, C'mon over. Let me dust off the Atari 2600 and uncork the wine bottle too!



JoeK333 said:


> Hows it feel to turn your first trick?
> 
> Sorry...


Pretty Woman?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

itsablackmarket said:


> Actually it sounds like your instincts were telling you he was just a desperate loser and you're desperate for money so why not? Everyone knows subconsciously that men are lonely losers. Society has been taught to hate. Now just hanging out with a female costs money. Pretty crazy times we live in.


Yes, I was desperate enough for the money to do something I would never have done in such situations. It's like when you're a little kid and your parents tell you to never talk to or go with strangers but I did anyways...it usually never turns out well


----------



## upyouruber

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Yes, I was desperate enough for the money to do something I would never have done in such situations. It's like when you're a little kid and your parents tell you to never talk to or go with strangers but I did anyways...it usually never turns out well





DamseLinDistresS said:


> Yes, I was desperate enough for the money to do something I would never have done in such situations. It's like when you're a little kid and your parents tell you to never talk to or go with strangers but I did anyways...it usually never turns out well


"but your an Uber driver where tips are included in the $1500 per week that your earning"


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

upyouruber said:


> Ummmm, yeah suuure! OK, C'mon over. Let me dust off the Atari 2600 and uncork the wine bottle too!


Sorry I don't do older models (Atari) anymore. Now a bottle of wine I could use


----------



## upyouruber

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Sorry I don't do older models (Atari) anymore. Now a bottle of wine I could use





DamseLinDistresS said:


> Sorry I don't do older models (Atari) anymore. Now a bottle of wine I could use


Fine you drink the wine, I'll show you what I can do with a bag of marbles, hot fudge, oven mitts and a rubber chicken!


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

upyouruber said:


> Fine you drink the wine, I'll show you what I can do with a bag of marbles, hot fudge, oven mitts and a rubber chicken!


Hmm, okay I don't like where this is going


----------



## upyouruber

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Hmm, okay I don't like where this is going





DamseLinDistresS said:


> Hmm, okay I don't like where this is going


Neither does the rubber chicken


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

upyouruber said:


> Neither does the rubber chicken


Oh gawd...


----------



## upyouruber

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Oh gawd...
> View attachment 153754


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Cableguynoe said:


> C'mon, what's the worst that can happen?
> It's not like someone is going to chain her up in a container for 2 months and use as a sex slave
> 
> http://www.nola.com/crime/index.ssf/2016/11/sc_man_who_chained_woman_in_co.html


Thank God this would never happen in the real world  only in the Internet we find these kind of things


----------



## Norbil

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


Wow I'm surprised you did that. Luckily nothing happened. Anyway I see you're from the same city as me. Do you hangout at the airport cell phone lot? Always busy there cuz people just want to mingle.


----------



## MoreTips

My advice would be ask for his ID snap a pic and send to a friend. If that's cool with him then your probably good to go.

That might work as a weird icebreaker for the guy too. Lol


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Norbil said:


> Wow I'm surprised you did that. Luckily nothing happened. Anyway I see you're from the same city as me. Do you hangout at the airport cell phone lot? Always busy there cuz people just want to mingle.


No, I don't hangout at the airport and when I drop someone there I try to avoid it afterwards.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Norbil said:


> Wow I'm surprised you did that. Luckily nothing happened. Anyway I see you're from the same city as me. Do you hangout at the airport cell phone lot? Always busy there cuz people just want to mingle.





DamseLinDistresS said:


> No, I don't hangout at the airport and when I drop someone there I try to avoid it afterwards.


REJECTED!!!

She already said she would play with me when she's in town.


----------



## Pawtism

Cableguynoe said:


> REJECTED!!!
> 
> She already said she would play with me when she's in town.


He should have offered $300 instead


----------



## June132017

So how much are you're car payments?


----------



## UberLaLa

And this is why you did it~

_filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done..._


----------



## Colombiana_loca

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Technically it was cash for my time and company to play video games, not for nothing.


Thats what he told you but how could you believe a stranger.. please for your safety dont do something crazy like that again...


----------



## Adieu

Maybe sometimes escorts just....actually escort?

Hmmm....maybe you were on hidden camera?

Some kinda dare / show / youtube nonsense



Cableguynoe said:


> C'mon, what's the worst that can happen?
> It's not like someone is going to chain her up in a container for 2 months and use as a sex slave
> 
> http://www.nola.com/crime/index.ssf/2016/11/sc_man_who_chained_woman_in_co.html


"He even walked the girl home," she wrote. "Does that sound like a dangerous criminal?"


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

UberLaLa said:


> And this is why you did it~
> 
> _filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done..._


Kind of but the $200 was really the reason why. Two-hundred dollars an hour don't come very often unless you're an experienced lawyer or surgeon and I'm neither


----------



## Nick781

Can I pay you cash to play with me too? I have ALOT of games... but I'm in Boston


----------



## Norbil

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Kind of but the $200 was really the reason why. Two-hundred dollars an hour don't come very often unless you're an experienced lawyer or surgeon and I'm neither


Risky but it paid off. Don't go pressing your luck that often


----------



## Rakos

upyouruber said:


> Fine you drink the wine, I'll show you what I can do with a bag of marbles, hot fudge, oven mitts and a rubber chicken!


What does the rubber chicken...

Holding the fudge covered hot marbles..

Do with them next...?

Inquiring monkey minds need to know...?

Rakos

Ok...to me they look like poo and they are warm...8O


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


I enjoyed playing video games with you.....

you are my first friend.


----------



## Trebor

nowherefast said:


> Wow...luckily nothing happened to you, thank god...Also, glad, that it sounds like you made his day. Did you exchange numbers or gamer tags to continue playing games online?


Lucky? If a guy is that desperate to find someone to play video games with I can guarantee he can not force himself on anybody.


----------



## upyouruber

Rakos said:


> What does the rubber chicken...
> 
> Holding the fudge covered hot marbles..
> 
> Do with them next...?
> 
> Inquiring monkey minds need to know...?
> 
> Rakos
> 
> Ok...to me they look like poo and they are warm...8O


I don't kiss and tell!



DamseLinDistresS said:


> Kind of but the $200 was really the reason why. Two-hundred dollars an hour don't come very often unless you're an experienced lawyer or surgeon and I'm neither


K, $200 it is. Start with the kitchen and then move on to the bathroom, YIKES! From there you can then tackle the mountain of laundry in my room. Oh, and I expect dinner to be ready by 5:30. Now did I forget anything else?


----------



## jfinks

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


I see a new career path for you.


----------



## InertialObserver

Getting in the car and taking a drive are statistically more dangerous than going to a stranger's house to play video games (or whatever). 

She didn't "trade safety for $200" any more than any of us trade safety for however much we make each time we pick up pax.

So OP, good for you for trusting your instincts and being open to new experiences!


----------



## wb6vpm

Good for you! As said by others, just be careful!


----------



## Cableguynoe

Trebor said:


> Lucky? If a guy is that desperate to find someone to play video games with I can guarantee he can not force himself on anybody.


Right, because no wimpy nerd ever did anything crazy with a gun



InertialObserver said:


> Getting in the car and taking a drive are statistically more dangerous than going to a stranger's house to play video games (or whatever).


You have a link to those statistics?


----------



## UberUber81

I'm glad you are safe.

I feel bad for the male gamer community. If I was single and wanted to date a gamer I would most likely entertain homosexuality. 
Must be nice to have to have such a skewed advantage when seeking a life partner. I mean, look at all these cocks stumbling over one another, and this is on just some random forum! Then some guy offering $200 bucks just to pretend what it would be like to have a gamer chick girlfriend.


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR

UberUber81 said:


> I'm glad you are safe.
> 
> I feel bad for the male gamer community. If I was single and wanted to date a gamer I would most likely entertain homosexuality.
> Must be nice to have to have such a skewed advantage when seeking a life partner. I mean, look at all these cocks stumbling over one another, and this is on just some random forum! Then some guy offering $200 bucks just to pretend what it would be like to have a gamer chick girlfriend.


Ill be your clementine for $200..... Match me?


----------



## UberUber81

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> Ill be your clementine for $200..... Match me?


wat? lol

Oh yeah most def, I'd dress in drag and play with some random dude for $200 lol


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR

UberUber81 said:


> wat? lol
> 
> Oh yeah most def, I'd dress in drag and play with some random dude for $200 lol


its not Ghey unless you tell anyone....


----------



## Cableguynoe

UberUber81 said:


> Then some guy offering $200 bucks just to pretend what it would be like to have a gamer chick girlfriend.


Dumb kid doesnt realize that for $200 he could have had so much more than just a gaming partner for an hour


----------



## UberUber81

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> its not Ghey unless you tell anyone....


$200 is $200


----------



## Rakos

There you go...

Next thing you'll have SadUber...

Thinking he's missing out on something...

If that happens...clear the decks...OMG...

Rakos


----------



## PrestonT

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Hmm, okay I don't like where this is going


It's all a matter of price, my dear.


----------



## Pawtism

DamseL, you need to start your own GameShare app lol.. call it... Escortz? no... that doesn't sound good.. umm.. PlayTime... no, I have a feeling that will get taken out of context too lol.. well whatever you name it, you can have your own GameShare app lol


----------



## Rakos

An app named Damsel...8>)


----------



## Pawtism

Rakos said:


> An app named Damsel...8>)
> 
> Rakos


There ya go!


----------



## Patrick the Pro

By any chance was this guy from the Pacific Northwest and positioning himself and the King of Uber? Did he have any furniture in his home besides the gaming system?


----------



## Rat

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


Dear Penthouse Forum...


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

PrestonT said:


> It's all a matter of price, my dear.


What is your price for this request? Asking for a friend


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

You could live stream playing video games via Twitch or YouTube and get donations. A little safer as long as you don't get hacked, SWATTED or doxed.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> You could live stream playing video games via Twitch or YouTube and get donations. A little safer as long as you don't get hacked, SWATTED or doxed.


I could but...do guys really want to see a girl play video games via Twitch/YouTube or have the girl play games in their living room? Which experience would you rather get?


----------



## Cableguynoe

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I could but...do guys really want to see a girl play video games via Twitch/YouTube or have the girl play games in their living room? Which experience would you rather get?
> View attachment 154043


Sign me up for both!!!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I could but...do guys really want to see a girl play video games via Twitch/YouTube or have the girl play games in their living room? Which experience would you rather get?
> View attachment 154043


Well, I watch DrDisRespect and Ice Posedian live. Ice doesn't play video games much anymore. Both are men and I am heterosexual.

Brittany venti is cute as a button but annoying, weird and sucks at video games.


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I could but...do guys really want to see a girl play video games via Twitch/YouTube or have the girl play games in their living room? Which experience would you rather get?
> View attachment 154043


Doesnt matter, as long as its with you of course :L



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Well, I watch DrDisRespect and Ice Posedian live. Ice doesn't play video games much anymore. Both are men and I am heterosexual.
> 
> Brittany venti is cute as a button but annoying, weird and sucks at video games.


Nerd alert!


----------



## Kalee

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


Fake news! Fake news!

As soon as I read this part where you said you can make $200 in 6 to 8 hours driving Uber, I knew it was a fictitious story.

_"I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours."
_
Fake news! Fake news!
_
.

_


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Kalee said:


> Fake news! Fake news!
> 
> As soon as I read this part where you said you can make $200 in 6 to 8 hours driving Uber, I knew it was a fictitious story.
> 
> _"I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours."
> _
> Fake news! Fake news!
> _
> .
> _











And that was about 6 hours with one app, but I'm sure you'll say those numbers are fictitious too


----------



## Mvlab

itsablackmarket said:


> Actually it sounds like your instincts were telling you he was just a desperate loser and you're desperate for money so why not? Everyone knows subconsciously that men are lonely losers. Society has been taught to hate. Now just hanging out with a female costs money. Pretty crazy times we live in.


"Damsels always prefer money"- Hottentotian proverb.


----------



## touberornottouber

I haven't read all the replies -- only the first page -- but if you are going to do this (and I don't recommend it for obvious reasons) at least make sure to let someone else know exactly where you are going so they know where to look for the body in the worst case scenario. Seriously you don't want to be stuck for years in the dungeon of some serial killer rapist.

If you are ever thinking of doing this again you might want to read this first:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Parker_Ray


----------



## Cableguynoe

Kalee said:


> Fake news! Fake news!
> 
> As soon as I read this part where you said you can make $200 in 6 to 8 hours driving Uber, I knew it was a fictitious story.
> 
> _"I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours."
> _
> Fake news! Fake news!
> _
> .
> _





DamseLinDistresS said:


> View attachment 154062
> 
> And that was about 6 hours with one app, but I'm sure you'll say those numbers are fictitious too


Bam! Don't mess with a damsel in distress!!!

Is it that crazy to think someone can make $200 in eight hours of driving?


----------



## Pawtism

*waits for the "but you didn't calculate out fuel, wear and tear, insurance, taxes, or the roswell alien fees" response that is surely coming from someone...*


----------



## Rat

Pawtism said:


> *waits for the "but you didn't calculate out fuel, wear and tear, insurance, taxes, or the roswell alien fees" response that is surely coming from someone...*


Roswell alien fees?


----------



## rman954

Creepy but sad. Maybe the guy got his self esteem crushed lately? I'm usually pretty cynical and assume the worst. Offering to buy friendship is one thing, but thinking you have to is another thing. I'd probably decline personally, even being male with a concealed carry but I'd definitely tell him that you don't need to buy friendship.


----------



## Pawtism

Rat said:


> Roswell alien fees?


Your market doesn't have the Roswell Alien Fees? Wow, we get gypped here lol


----------



## UberPal

I understand No Sex involved but unless you are a practicing psychiatrist you still acted like a prostitute in my opinion, but then again most women....


----------



## Pawtism

I dunno, I think if anyone offered me $200 bux for an hour of my time doing just about anything that was legal and didn't bring me personal shame, I'd at least be tempted (if not actually do it). I mean I've spent an hour talking morons through backing up and restoring their computer, and I got paid a lot less than $200 bux for that hour (and enjoyed it a lot less than playing even a boring video game).


----------



## UberTaxPro

DamseLinDistresS What would your mother say? Your father? Jesus, Joseph and Mary!!!


----------



## Rakos

UberTaxPro said:


> DamseLinDistresS What would your mother say? Your father? Jesus, Joseph and Mary!!!


Damsel...your fav little old monkey...

Thinks you did good...

I had a guy sitting in the front...

That couldn't keep his hand away from mine...

Butt...he tipped really well...

So I just smiled and drove..

His hand on my little monkey hand...

Does that seem just a little weird...

Butt..he tipped well...8>)

Rakos


----------



## LuisEnrikee

I've watched enough forensic files on Netflix to know what you were getting yourself in if you stayed longer than the hour...


----------



## AvengingxxAngel

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


Wow, that was extremely risky, but so is working at 2:25am.
You were very very lucky nothing happened and that guy was genuine. 
Personally, if I was working that late, I wouldn't of accepted a ping from a male for safety reasons.
From one female to another, don't put yourself in harms way for any amount of money. It's not worth it.


----------



## Mikedamirault

RynoHawk said:


> Of course, I'm old enough to remember that "very special episode" of "Diff'rent Strokes."


Wasn't it a two part episode? You're talking about the "Bicycle Man" episode, right?


----------



## RynoHawk

Mikedamirault said:


> Wasn't it a two part episode? You're talking about the "Bicycle Man" episode, right?


Yeah, with the pedo. Also, the hitchhiking one comes to mind.


----------



## Julescase

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I did neither


No judgement here, I've also done things that most people would consider lacking in good judgment; I am very glad this turned out to be exactly what was discussed. Please be safe - trust your instincts and always hold onto that mace!


----------



## Kalee

UberPal said:


> I understand No Sex involved but unless you are a practicing psychiatrist you still acted like a prostitute in my opinion, but then again most women....


LOL.
I know, right?
LOL



Pawtism said:


> I dunno, I think if anyone offered me $200 bux for an hour of my time doing just about anything that was legal and didn't bring me personal shame, I'd at least be tempted (if not actually do it). I mean I've spent an hour talking morons through backing up and restoring their computer, and I got paid a lot less than $200 bux for that hour (and enjoyed it a lot less than playing even a boring video game).


My guess is that she actually DID do the deed for money.
But now she feels personal shame so thought by coming to this site and rewriting the story of what actually transpired would somehow provide solace from the truth.

Just a thought


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


TL/DR: GDP?


----------



## donurs

AvengingxxAngel said:


> Wow, that was extremely risky, but so is working at 2:25am.
> You were very very lucky nothing happened and that guy was genuine.
> Personally, if I was working that late, I wouldn't of accepted a ping from a male for safety reasons.
> From one female to another, don't put yourself in harms way for any amount of money. It's not worth it.


How do figure the gender from a ping? The name only pops up after you accept. And even then you can't be too sure.
Just today I got a ping that showed "Sam" on accepting. Turned out to a gal named Samantha!


----------



## Wardell Curry

He wanted more than to just play video games. Damn . We got drivers getting paid to play video games and all I get is women asking me to go to the hookah lounge with them. Bad enough I would haveto pay for parking. Shit.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Humanity is doomed.


----------



## Kalee

Wardell Curry said:


> He wanted more than to just play video games. Damn . We got drivers getting paid to play video games and all I get is women asking me to go to the hookah lounge with them. Bad enough I would haveto pay for parking. Shit.


Nothing is more unflattering than a man that flatters himself


----------



## Wardell Curry

Kalee said:


> Nothing is more unflattering than a man that flatters himself


 You misread the comment. It's ok. Run along, my good sir.


----------



## Dug_M

Ted Bundy women loved him good looks, great sense of humor...
American serial killer
Theodore Robert Bundy was an American serial killer, kidnapper, rapist, burglar, necrophile and pedophile who assaulted and murdered numerous young women and girls during the 1970s, and possibly earlier. Wikipedia
Born: November 24, 1946, Burlington, VT
Died: January 24, 1989, Florida State Prison, FL
Victims: 30+


----------



## Jt76542

Good on you. Your an adult and can judge for yourself if it's sketchy or not. Don't let all these worryworts bother you. 

Like driving isn't dangerous in itself.


----------



## mKat

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


A well-written story of fiction.


----------



## Tihstae

DamseLinDistresS said:


> View attachment 153517
> You still have one of these?


My first console didn't have a joystick. But it did have a gun to play with.


----------



## bobby747

I am 55 you could be my daughter...than was I incredibly dumb...risky. wrong bad decision. We will start a go me fund to wise u up on here


----------



## Cableguynoe

RideshareSpectrum said:


> TL/DR: GDP?


Certainly


----------



## dirtylee

Wardell Curry said:


> all I get is women asking me to go to the hookah lounge with them.


That's just the girl way of doing things. They like to start off in a social environment where they feel safe & can get to know you better.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Humanity is doomed.


As always, the only question left to be answered is how exactly. My money is on a drug resistant highly virulent pneumonia super bug.



Kalee said:


> Nothing is more unflattering than a man that flatters himself


That's being a man in today's society. We have to prove our "salt" to everyone. Employers, coworkers, potential spouses, literally every single person we meet to some degree. It's how you dress, talk, the house you live in, the car you drive... We get judged on this mercilessly.

A broke & attractive woman can marry/date anyone but reverse is damn near impossible. #redpill


----------



## Lebowskii

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Just gamer tags. I noticed I got a request from him but just haven't been on my Xbox in a while.


You just have to acknowledge that if it was someone bad trying to hurt you all it took was 200$ to get you alone... what if 4 adult males were waiting for you??? I understand because I've done things for money too but as a girl I'd say this is horrible idea and you probably shouldn't put yourself in those situations... remember some of the worse killers known in history were "regular" or "nice" in many cases.

Be careful! Glad it ended well but ya reading your story I was like is she that dumb??


----------



## Cableguynoe

dirtylee said:


> A broke & attractive woman can marry/date anyone but reverse is damn near impossible. #redpill


This will always be true. Past, present and future.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Lebowskii said:


> You just have to acknowledge that if it was someone bad trying to hurt you all it took was 200$ to get you alone... what if 4 adult males were waiting for you??? I understand because I've done things for money too but as a girl I'd say this is horrible idea and you probably shouldn't put yourself in those situations... remember some of the worse killers known in history were "regular" or "nice" in many cases.
> 
> Be careful! Glad it ended well but ya reading your story I was like is she that dumb??


In my defense I'm a former Marine. Marines do worse things for less money on dares. We also tend to be a little more risky. "I was like is she that dumb?" Do you know any Marines? If so, you'll know Marines do dumb things...is what we do  I'm not in the military anymore, I'm much wiser than that now...at least I'd like to think I am but then again here I am driving for Uber on the weekends late night/early am hours lol.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

DamseLinDistresS said:


> In my defense I'm a former Marine.


*My
Ass
Rides
In
Navy
Equipment
*


----------



## Rakos

DamseLinDistresS said:


> In my defense I'm a former Marine. Marines do worse things for money on dares. We also tend to be a little more risky. "I was like is she that dumb?" Do you know any Marines? If so, you'll know Marines do dumb things...is what we do  I'm not in the military anymore, I'm much wiser than that now...at least I'd like to think I am but then again here I am driving for Uber on the weekends late night/early am hours lol.


Well...I think we can all assume now...

That you wear big girl pants...

You don't want to be...

On the pissed off side of a marine...

So I think she was pretty safe...8>)

Good job marine!

Rakos


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

UberPal said:


> I understand No Sex involved but unless you are a practicing psychiatrist you still acted like a prostitute in my opinion, but then again most women....


----------



## Coachman

I've had a couple pax who I hoped would hit on me but they didn't. And they wouldn't have had to pay me.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Coachman said:


> I've had a couple pax who I hoped would hit on me but they didn't. And they wouldn't have had to pay me.


Sorry to hear about these traumatic experiences  For reassurance you will not be matched with these riders again in the future


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> Nerd alert!


Normie!


----------



## Anonymously

Interesting story. I’ve been invited to hang out several times but never took anybody up on it.


----------



## Coachman

Anonymously said:


> Interesting story. I've been invited to hang out several times but never took anybody up on it.


I had a drunk psychologist try to fix me up with her hairdresser once. She thought I'd be perfect for him.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

Coachman said:


> I had a drunk psychologist try to fix me up with her hairdresser once.


The rules of dating clearly state that crazy girls are (in this order):

Exotic dancers (strippers)
Hairdressers


----------



## Coachman

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> The rules of dating clearly state that crazy girls are (in this order):
> 
> Exotic dancers (strippers)
> Hairdressers


I edited my post. See above.


----------



## AvengingxxAngel

Tru


donurs said:


> How do figure the gender from a ping? The name only pops up after you accept. And even then you can't be too sure.
> Just today I got a ping that showed "Sam" on accepting. Turned out to a gal named Samantha!


True, you don't know, but you cancel anyway once you see the name. If it's Sam and it's really a Samantha, that's too bad for Samantha, lol.


----------



## Agent037

Smart guy to say the least... If it would have been a pool it would cost him a pretty penny to pay all those cheapos riding along.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

I wanna skip to the part in life where I find my prince and become a princess already 


touberornottouber said:


> Seriously you don't want to be stuck for years in the dungeon


For many years a lonely dungeon is where most princesses start unfortunately


----------



## Cableguynoe

Coachman said:


> I've had a couple pax who I hoped would hit on me


I need clarification. 
Was it a couple that you hoped hit on you? Like you wanted some 3 way action?

Or you've only had a couple of babes in your car?

The former is more believable


----------



## Agent037

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I like how you think  Now executing this in real life is another story


Ubergamer ?,...


----------



## Kalee

Wardell Curry said:


> You misread the comment. It's ok. Run along, my good sir.


I'm not a sir, sir.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Kalee said:


> I'm not a sir, sir.


Yes maam!!


----------



## Cableguynoe

Kalee said:


> I'm not a sir, sir.


----------



## circle1

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


Can you say. "_Ted Bundy?" 
_
Those types have all kinds of quick tricks for shackling people. Like in two seconds, you're handcuffed!
. . . YESH!!


----------



## Cableguynoe

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I wanna skip to the part in life where I find my prince and become a princess already


SadUber

What are you waiting for???
Make your move!!!!


----------



## RipCityWezay

You're OG

I've done a lot more for a lot less I mean uh


----------



## Jurisinceptor

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


Gross


----------



## jbk416

Ive done some strange things for change lol haha its a cool story and if he needed a friend u helped him out and u got paid for it....its a win win either way.....


----------



## Michael1230nj

He didn't mention a game called Hide the Salami did he?


----------



## NHDriver

I have had several women ask me if I want to come in for just for a drink because of a nice chat we are having that is interrupted by reaching their destination. I simply decline and thank them stating I really need the money and need to get back on the road. One offered to compensate me for my time. I don't want to be the uber guy on the morning news accused of following a woman into her house with whatever other accusations may arise if things go bad. It is flattering for sure, but, if you don't put yourself in those situations nothing bad can come of it. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Uberk5487

I have NEVER had a female over who didn't end up screwing....and you wouldn't have been no different.....especially if I had money to burn.....$200 would turn to $250 for a massage...$250 would have turn to $300 for a body to body massage and it would have been green light from there.....you have shown that you can be bought....a lot of female uber drivers are open for indecent proposals.....masseuse also....any female who put themselves in positions to be alone in close spaces with strange men are open propositions......imo



NHDriver said:


> I have had several women ask me if I want to come in for just for a drink because of a nice chat we are having that is interrupted by reaching their destination. I simply decline and thank them stating I really need the money and need to get back on the road. One offered to compensate me for my time. I don't want to be the uber guy on the morning news accused of following a woman into her house with whatever other accusations may arise if things go bad. It is flattering for sure, but, if you don't put yourself in those situations nothing bad can come of it. Just my thoughts.


I had one beg me to spend the night with her in her hotel because its was a hour and half trip late at night and I had to drive back.....but I declined....another asked to have a one night stand ......I would have accepted but she was a hippie with dirty blonde dreads, and was musty.....I too don't want to be that driver on the news for taking advantage of drunk female pax.....


----------



## mghtyred

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


----------



## Abraxas79

I think this post is pure fiction and i do not believe this girl drives for UBER at all. You will next see her starring on Youtube giving you a story time. These are also pure fiction as I have had some of these girls pay me to write stories for them. They literally read them word for word off their computer screen. Yet people donate to them thousands of dollars because they are entertained. Would they do so for someone reciting the Iliad or Macbeth ? Unlikely.


----------



## Rakos

Boy...for a guy you sure are cute...8O


----------



## Abraxas79

SadUber said:


> What? This makes no sense!


I know, if you read it on the internet it must be true. Forgive me, sometimes I forget.


----------



## Jinxstone

Guy may have offered $200 but it wasn't games he was after. He was already composing his Dear Penthouse, you'll never believe what happened with my Uber driver letter in his mind.


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker

Uberk5487 said:


> I have NEVER had a female over who didn't end up screwing....
> 
> I had one beg me to spend the night with her in her hotel because its was a hour and half trip late at night and I had to drive back.....but I declined....another asked to have a one night stand ..


Said the big talker on the Internet.
smh, smh


----------



## Greenghost2212

nightoweluber said:


> Wow, that was incredibly dangerous. I've been asked plenty of times to get off and have drinks with guys. Had one ask me. Said he would pay me $20 bucks to get out at the bar I was taking him to to have a drink with him. This was after he had rolled down my window and threw out a bag of Doritos.
> I told him first of all, i have to work. Second of all, I'm married. I guess my first of all should have been the married part. Lol He didn't seem happy about that but whatever.
> Then when we get to the destination he reaches over and tries to give me a hug. I said " wow dude we don't that" he said sorry and he went on his way.
> 
> I would say even if I was single I would not get off to have a drink with a pax. They are all drunken fools anyway. Let alone go into ones house.


Ummmmm do u take Uber or Lyft? Every pax isn't a serial killer or a drunk idiot lol. Me I've kicked it with a couple of pax with no issues.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Abraxas79 said:


> I think this post is pure fiction and i do not believe this girl drives for UBER at all. You will next see her starring on Youtube giving you a story time. These are also pure fiction as I have had some of these girls pay me to write stories for them. They literally read them word for word off their computer screen. Yet people donate to them thousands of dollars because they are entertained. Would they do so for someone reciting the Iliad or Macbeth ? Unlikely.


You can think whatever you want and make all kinds of statements based on your own fiction.

"These are also pure fiction as I have had some of these girls pay me to write stories for them. They literally read them word for word off their computer screen."







"I know, if you read it on the Internet it must be true. Forgive me, sometimes I forget."

Because girls pay you to write their stories...riiight

I get enough cattiness from some of my female pax's as it is, "Forgive me, sometimes I forget." Why would it be any different here  So the cycle of envy continues


----------



## DenverRose

Be careful!


----------



## Tommy Vercetti

I'd do it if it was to play Gran Turismo. Hell, I would do that free.


----------



## Profiteer

You watch those "Investigation Crime" shows and always wonder "How could the victim get into such a situation?"
This, this is how.


----------



## Abraxas79

DamseLinDistresS said:


> You can think whatever you want and make all kinds of statements based on your own fiction.
> 
> "These are also pure fiction as I have had some of these girls pay me to write stories for them. They literally read them word for word off their computer screen."
> View attachment 154584
> 
> "I know, if you read it on the Internet it must be true. Forgive me, sometimes I forget."
> 
> Because girls pay you to write their stories...riiight
> 
> I get enough cattiness from some of my female pax's as it is, "Forgive me, sometimes I forget." Why would it be any different here  So the cycle of envy continues


I have no idea what you are trying to say here. Writing is the business that I am in and yes I get paid for it. Most of these girls do not have an IQ above a snail, do you really think them capable of writing their own material ? I doubt many are even fully literate to begin with .

To the dude asking about who is paying them thousands of dollars, there are some girls that support themselves solely through their youtube channel. They will play video games in their underwear, talk about their favorite sexual position, tell us sorts of titillating tales 99% of which are fiction. Pathetic males develop an affinity to these charlatans and donate money to their channel even though they get nothing in return. I have talked to some of them, and they are able to support themselves at average cost of $50,000.00 annually quite comfortably. The challenge for them is try and come up with new material so as to retain their audience. I mean lets be honest, after you have done the entire football team and managed the feat before the half time show expired, what do you do for an encore ?


----------



## pegasimotors

How exactly does one look like they play video games...


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker




----------



## 22531

So let me twist the story a bit. Imagine we are friends and I tell you this very unattractive female who has no chance with me offered $200 for me to come over and spend an hour with her. No sex, just hang out, play games. We both know she likes me, and what she wants, but I just want the money. So would you tell me im wrong if I do it or tell me to go for it?


----------



## Pawtism

I'd probably say go for it (but then I support that DamseL did too lol).

I do like how you switched it up so others will think about it from the other side tho.


----------



## Lee239

I'm glad it went well. Plus he was happy to have you there. Was his place really nice did it look like he had a lot of money? If not then I would worry it's a set up or possible future set up for the next time he asks. Plus I hope you had his address in his app because at least it would have shown that was your last destination if something happened to you.


----------



## Graham_DC

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Just gamer tags. I noticed I got a request from him but just haven't been on my Xbox in a while.


Even after paying $200 he still got friendzoned lmao!


----------



## Pawtism

Graham_DC said:


> Even after paying $200 he still got friendzoned lmao!


----------



## sellkatsell44

SadUber said:


> What do you mean about getting paid thousands of dollars to read something off of YouTube?


https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.th...ren-toys-unboxing-channels-youtube-real-stars

I don't have kids but, I've heard parents talk about YouTube channels where the author gets millions of views and they can be for something as stupid as uncovering toys in an Easter egg like container that is molded in gel of some sort.

Millions of hits = money in advertisement = cha-Ching.

I also don't _think_ OP story is real. ETA, think being the operative word here. I could be wrong people.


----------



## sellkatsell44

DamseLinDistresS said:


> You can think whatever you want and make all kinds of statements based on your own fiction.
> 
> "These are also pure fiction as I have had some of these girls pay me to write stories for them. They literally read them word for word off their computer screen."
> View attachment 154584
> 
> "I know, if you read it on the Internet it must be true. Forgive me, sometimes I forget."
> 
> Because girls pay you to write their stories...riiight
> 
> I get enough cattiness from some of my female pax's as it is, "Forgive me, sometimes I forget." Why would it be any different here  So the cycle of envy continues


Is it?

So if someone disagrees with you it automatically has to mean it is because she's "envious" of you...

Ok.

That's great. I guess Uber is just a side gig until your modeling career takes off and we know, that isn't really you in your avatar. You're much too pretty to actually put your own pic because of internet stalkers and such (and I totally sympathize because when I was younger and dumber I used to get those PMs too).

I think it's just a bit hard to believe, boy or girl, that someone would pay someone else $200 for nothing more then just mere video games to accompany them...and that even if someone would, that you would take them up on it when no one else knew you were going, and if anything should happen...what happened to you and so forth.



SadUber said:


> Why don't you think it's real? I've talked to her in PM, and she seems nice and sincere enough.


Maybe, but I would never do that. Not for $200 bucks. Not even a couple thousand.

ETA, I had an ex boss that would ask me to accompany him to the casino and he would go in to play slots while I stayed outside or around the hotel, and he had given me either half his winnings ($600, he won $1200 in slots) or $2000 (half of what he brought to vegas to play).

But the difference is 1) I know him, he's my boss, and even it took some convincing but he swore I could study and he just didn't want to go by himself BUT that I would be able to do my thing and not have to "be at his side" and 2) my parents know him and trust him and more importantly, knew where I was going to be should anything happen. In retrospect, everyone I've told this story to looks at me like wtf where you thinking. And in retrospect, even though I knew him, if I had to do it again, I would just politely say no, and quit a lot sooner then I did.


----------



## SadUber

sellkatsell44 said:


> Is it?
> 
> So if someone disagrees with you it automatically has to mean it is because she's "envious" of you...
> 
> Ok.
> 
> That's great. I guess Uber is just a side gig until your modeling career takes off and we know, that isn't really you in your avatar. You're much too pretty to actually put your own pic because of internet stalkers and such (and I totally sympathize because when I was younger and dumber I used to get those PMs too).
> 
> I think it's just a bit hard to believe, boy or girl, that someone would pay someone else $200 for nothing more then just mere video games to accompany them...and that even if someone would, that you would take them up on it when no one else knew you were going, and if anything should happen...what happened to you and so forth.
> 
> Maybe, but I would never do that. Not for $200 bucks. Not even a couple thousand.
> 
> ETA, I had an ex boss that would ask me to accompany him to the casino and he would go in to play slots while I stayed outside or around the hotel, and he had given me either half his winnings ($600, he won $1200 in slots) or $2000 (half of what he brought to vegas to play).
> 
> But the difference is 1) I know him, he's my boss, and even it took some convincing but he swore I could study and he just didn't want to go by himself BUT that I would be able to do my thing and not have to "be at his side" and 2) my parents know him and trust him and more importantly, knew where I was going to be should anything happen. In retrospect, everyone I've told this story to looks at me like wtf where you thinking. And in retrospect, even though I knew him, if I had to do it again, I would just politely say no, and quit a lot sooner then I did.


Maybe you're right. One thing I've just been learning myself is I'm a really bad judge of character.


----------



## sellkatsell44

SadUber said:


> Maybe you're right. One thing I've just been learning myself is I'm a really bad judge of character.


You could be right and I could be wrong too.

I just am not a huge fan of people saying that when someone disagrees with them it's automatically due to envy and the assumption is cattiness. If it was a guy, would that have been the same reply?

I mean, the avatar is female but the profile says male so .


----------



## Nick781

Very ballsy but I woulda done the same thing if I was a girl


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

sellkatsell44 said:


> You could be right and I could be wrong too.
> 
> I just am not a huge fan of people saying that when someone disagrees with them it's automatically due to envy and the assumption is cattiness. If it was a guy, would that have been the same reply?
> 
> I mean, the avatar is female but the profile says male so .


It's not that they're disagreeing with me it's the fact that they believe my story is a lie, when in fact this is something that indeed happened to me...but I guess you don't have to believe me either and that's your opinion not a fact like what I experienced (it's not made believe, it's real life).

Is it so hard to believe that's my picture as it would be hard to believe I was a Marine. Being a Marine has taught me a lot of things. In my years of service I've gone through worst things that put my life in danger than being alone with a complete stranger.

Look, I have even tried the online dating thing, met with complete strangers at local bars, coffee shops, restaurants etc. On very few rare occasions I ended up at someone's place and nothing ever happened to me. They were complete strangers and yes I put myself at risk and was very well aware of the consequences in doing so.

I'm not going to live my life in a bubble but I'm also capable of taking care of myself in such situations...otherwise I would not be doing what I did. Yes it was a very unwise thing to do for a woman but you're not me and I'm not you. You choose how to live your life as I do mine. I'm not the first woman to put herself in a dangerous situations with a complete strangesr and won't be the last.


----------



## sellkatsell44

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's not that they're disagreeing with me it's the fact that they believe my story is a lie, when in fact this is something that indeed happened to me...but I guess you don't have to believe me either and that's your opinion not a fact like what I experienced (it's not made believe, it's real life).
> 
> Is it so hard to believe that's my picture as it would be hard to believe I was a Marine. Being a Marine has taught me a lot of things. In my years of service I've gone through worst things that put my life in danger than being alone with a complete stranger.
> 
> Look, I have even tried the online dating thing, met with complete strangers at local bars, coffee shops, restaurants etc. On very few rare occasions I ended up at someone's place and nothing ever happened to me. They were complete strangers and yes I put myself at risk and was very well aware of the consequences in doing so.
> 
> I'm not going to live my life in a bubble but I'm also capable of taking care of myself in such situations...otherwise I would not be doing what I did. Yes it was a very unwise thing to do for a woman but you're not me and I'm not you. You choose how to live your life as I do mine.


You don't get it my post but that's ok.

No, it's not hard to believe that's you in the picture.

As a marine maybe you feel comfortable taking the risks that you do that's fine.

Online dating and such, I find most of the folks are catting you anyways (from what my girl friends told me). Me, I prefer to meet irl.

And I'm sorry for the confusion, I meant they don't agree with the story you're telling so I realize they think you're lying. The thing is, and the reason why some people are skeptical is because on the internet you can say anything (also why I don't do online dating before, now it's bc of the bf).

So you're going to have people that doubt your words and say you're lying. You're not the only one here people have doubted. It's just the fact that you automatically jump to the conclusion, it must be because "she's" envious of me...that doesn't sit well. Someone can disbelief what you say without having it be resorted to a remark like that, plus apparently according to their profile they're a guy. For all you know the pic could be just of a random girl he found or, his gf, or wanna be gf.

Either way, I'm glad you're safe and unharm.


----------



## george manousaridis

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


Cool,i like the way you conducted yourself,is what i do,is why i love uber,i get to mix with pple


----------



## Uberpoordriver

You should be ashamed taking that mans money


----------



## Rakos

Uberpoordriver said:


> You should be ashamed taking that mans money


Why is that...?

She fulfilled some young man's fantasy...

It was a win-win for everyone...

Isn't that the object...

I know Mr. Trump would like it...

Rakos


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

Uberpoordriver said:


> You should be ashamed taking that mans money


I am ashamed about shaming in general.

I took courses in Ashameoligy in community college.

It's a crying shame.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

dirtylee said:


> Be glad you didn't get raped, kidnapped, & murdered.
> 
> As a guy, I won't pay anything for you to just hang out. Most men won't; paying for dates is one thing, but straight cash for nothing...





DamseLinDistresS said:


> Technically it was cash for my time and company to play video games, not for nothing.


Original Poster did mention it was a nice neighbourhood. In the Capital of Your Nation, I hear about this from females all the time. These people with money come here and will pay a woman just to hang out with them. No trouser-drops, no groping, just hang out--an "escort" in the true sense of the word. In fact, I know this lady who does this for a living: her only job is to be arm-candy. She makes it quite clear that is all that she offers. There is to be no propositioning, do not even ask, touching only where it would happen in course, (such as hand and hip on the dance floor). In fact, some of the strippers here will play arm-candy. While some of them will do a little more, there are those strippers who do the same as this woman: arm candy only and that is made clear up front.


----------



## Pawtism

I actually know a guy who uses an escort (just arm candy, and I'm reasonably sure there is nothing else) regularly. He's pretty well off financially and gets invited to events a lot and is single so he brings an escort. I suspect he's probably gay and doesn't want to come out to his business community (some people are still sensitive to this evidently). If you think about it, it's kinda a good deal for both him and her.

And before I get bashed as a homophobe or something, no, using the escorts is not the only reason I think this (there are other reasons too but I've never asked and never will, as it's none of my business), and no, I don't care if he is gay or not (He a good guy either way), and it's absolutely his right to not tell anyone if he doesn't want to (and I'd equally support him if he chose to tell people too). I'm simply providing some context as to a logical reason why he might do this.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Pawtism said:


> I actually know a guy who uses an escort (just arm candy, and I'm reasonably sure there is nothing else) regularly. He's pretty well off financially and gets invited to events a lot and is single so he brings an escort. I suspect he's probably gay and doesn't want to come out to his business community (some people are still sensitive to this evidently). If you think about it, it's kinda a good deal for both him and her.
> 
> And before I get bashed as a homophobe or something, no, using the escorts is not the only reason I think this (there are other reasons too but I've never asked and never will, as it's none of my business), and no, I don't care if he is gay or not (He a good guy either way), and it's absolutely his right to not tell anyone if he doesn't want to (and I'd equally support him if he chose to tell people too). I'm simply providing some context as to a logical reason why he might do this.


The entire second paragraph was unnecessary since you said nothing wrong in the first place.
No need to defend yourself when you've done or said nothing wrong.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Cableguynoe said:


> The entire second paragraph was unnecessary since you said nothing wrong in the first place.
> No need to defend yourself when you've done or said nothing wrong.


The problem is that even here, we do have some members of the League of the Perpetually Offended. He is simply pre-empting their thunderstorms of invective. There are some people for whom sleep is a truly wonderful invention; it allows them to complain only sixteen hours per day instead of all twenty-four.

In fact, it gives me an idea to ask the Administrators if we can add a "Safe Space" Board to this forum where people can post virtual coloring books, virtual crayons and virtual puppies.


----------



## Pawtism

Cableguynoe said:


> The entire second paragraph was unnecessary since you said nothing wrong in the first place.
> No need to defend yourself when you've done or said nothing wrong.


Thanks, I've seen people get jumped on before lol, so I guess I figured I'd just preempt it. 



Another Uber Driver said:


> The problem is that even here, we do have some members of the League of the Perpetually Offended. He is simply pre-empting their thunderstorms of invective. There are some people for whom sleep is a truly wonderful invention; it allows them to complain only sixteen hours per day instead of all twenty-four.


Exactly, thanks for understanding.


----------



## Tihstae

LPO = League of the Perpetually Offended. I will be using this acronym regularly.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

Tihstae said:


> LPO = League of the Perpetually Offended. I will be using this acronym regularly.


x2 ;^)


----------



## Cableguynoe

Tihstae said:


> LPO = League of the Perpetually Offended. I will be using this acronym regularly.


Are these the ones we mock constantly, and later come back as trolls?


----------



## goneubering

sellkatsell44 said:


> I mean, the avatar is female but the profile says male so .


Damsel is a male?



DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


You seem to be encouraging very dangerous behavior for the rush it brings. I also cannot imagine any Marine who would call herself a Damsel In Distress. Have you met any of the San Diego drivers in person? That would resolve it.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

goneubering said:


> You seem to be encouraging very dangerous behavior for the rush it brings. I also cannot imagine any Marine who would call herself a Damsel In Distress. Have you met any of the San Diego drivers in person? That would resolve it.


I'm not encouraging anything. You're free to make your own decisions based on your better judgement. If you cannot imagine a "Marine who calls herself a Damsel In Distress", then you sir have a limited imagination  I should have never have brought up the Marine things as I usually never do....the only reason I brought this up was for those who questioned why I would take such a risk. Now you have some background as to my character. And yes, I've met with another driver from San Diego and he is part of these forums (we share experiences all the time).


----------



## Pawtism

goneubering said:


> Damsel is a male?.


Having never met her I can't say with 100% certainty, however her profile says female. She (Sellkatsell) was referring to Abraxas79 (who's profile says male but picture is female).



DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm not encouraging anything. You're free to make your own decisions based on your better judgement. If you cannot imagine a "Marine who calls herself a Damsel In Distress", then you sir have a limited imagination  I should have never have brought up the Marine things as I usually never do....the only reason I brought this up was for those who questioned why I would take such a risk. Now you have some background as to my character. And yes, I've met with another driver from San Diego and he is part of these forums (we share experiences all the time).


As a former Grunt to a former Jarhead (yeah, I know, once a Marine, always a Marine hehe), I just wanna say "Thanks for your service."


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Pawtism said:


> As a former Grunt to a former Jarhead (yeah, I know, once a Marine, always a Marine hehe), I just wanna say "Thanks for your service."


 I was part of MCAGCC 29 palms as a 5811. We worked with several 0311's in Iraq. Where was your unit stationed? Semper Fi


----------



## goneubering

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm not encouraging anything. You're free to make your own decisions based on your better judgement. If you cannot imagine a "Marine who calls herself a Damsel In Distress", then you sir have a limited imagination  I should have never have brought up the Marine things as I usually never do....the only reason I brought this up was for those who questioned why I would take such a risk. Now you have some background as to my character. And yes, I've met with another driver from San Diego and he is part of these forums (we share experiences all the time).


There's lots of imagination here. I'll give you that much. A much more convincing handle for a former Marine would have been Damsel Who Causes Distress.


----------



## Pawtism

I was a Army grunt, as a short timer, stationed at RSA (Redstone Arsenal, Alabama), formerlly AMICOM, now called AMCOM (big difference right?) as a 24K (Hawk missile system radar repairer, which has now been long replaced by the Patriot missile system) in the 90's (I'm 40ish now). Never left the states, although I almost wound up in Somalia (in a training role).



goneubering said:


> There's lots of imagination here. I'll give you that much. A much more convincing handle for a former Marine would have been Damsel Who Causes Distress.


I think it was more of a sarcasm thing (although I don't always grasp sarcasm well), like that's how other people see her (as this post might prove). But then, I could be wrong lol. I always imagine that No Doubt song "I'm just a girl" when I see her name. The lyrics that come to mind are:
"'Cause I'm just a girl, little ol' me
Well don't let me out of your sight
Oh, I'm just a girl, all pretty and petite
So don't let me have any rights
Oh, I've had it up to here!" (I beleive a sarcastic play on "becuase she's a girl she has to be protected" when she really doesn't kinda thing)

I think that's the play being made with the name, but then again, I could be way off, please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Pawtism said:


> I was a Army grunt, as a short timer, stationed at RSA (Redstone Arsenal, Alabama), formerlly AMICOM, now called AMCOM (big difference right?) as a 24K (Hawk missile system radar repairer, which has now been long replaced by the Patriot missile system) in the 90's (I'm 40ish now). Never left the states, although I almost wound up in Somalia (in a training role).


Oh, haha. You threw me off completely. I know nothing about the Army. In the 90s! Wow! I was barely in elementary school


----------



## Pawtism

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Oh, haha. You threw me off completely. I know nothing about the Army. In the 90s! Wow! I was barely in elementary school


Yeah, I'm older than most think (40ish). Young at heart tho!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

All this thread needs now are _*explosions!
*_


----------



## Pawtism

Speaking of Old School...


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm not encouraging anything. You're free to make your own decisions based on your better judgement. If you cannot imagine a "Marine who calls herself a Damsel In Distress", then you sir have a limited imagination  I should have never have brought up the Marine things as I usually never do....the only reason I brought this up was for those who questioned why I would take such a risk. Now you have some background as to my character. And yes, I've met with another driver from San Diego and he is part of these forums (we share experiences all the time).


Marry Me?

How do I have to ask in order to get some hang time with you?


----------



## Pawtism

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> How do I have to ask in order to get some hang time with you?


I hear 200 bucks gets you an hour... 

(yes, I'm joking... mostly lol)


----------



## dpv

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


That could have ended badly. Going over to a complete stranger's house for money just to play video games? What on earth were you ever thinking?


----------



## Tihstae

Pawtism said:


> I hear 200 bucks gets you an hour...
> 
> (yes, I'm joking... mostly lol)


This is too good. A like was just not enough. I really got a good belly laugh out of this.


----------



## luvgurl22

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


Thank God you know how ridiculous you sound.If anything would have happened how would you have explained it to the cops because it sounds as a "transaction" for sexual services.I mean,who does stuff like that anyways.I'm just frustrated as a fellow woman who does this full time and am on edge about safety all the time.Your life is worth more than $200.



RynoHawk said:


> I would suggest not having any further contact with him and not doing anything like that in the future. I don't trust people who feel they need to buy friends. Even if he was nice last time, those are often famous last words. "He was so nice the first time I met him, even though he kinda creeped me out and paid for my company."
> 
> Of course, I'm old enough to remember that "very special episode" of "Diff'rent Strokes."


Exactly.He sounds like a serial killer at his beginning stages.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

nowherefast said:


> You need to add him, I'm sure he we'll be so excited ...


Well, I haven't accepted his Xbox request but I accepted several friend request on PS4. He then sent me a message there, but I never replied and then he messaged me again...


----------



## unPat

Just ask him how much to accept his Friend request ? FYI , FB friends request should cost more than xbox live friends.


----------



## Pawtism

DamseLinDistresS said:


> View attachment 155406


You should have left his number unredacted. 

I'm joking of course as I'm sure that's probably a violation of the forum rule (plus uber could find you that way lol), but it is funny thinking about if you had left it exposed (oh the calls he would have gotten lol).


----------



## Rakos

PeterNorth said:


> This story reminds me of my early days that put me on the map in the adult industry


You mean back when your hips...

Were more flexible...8>)

Rakos

PS. My tail used to be longer....8O


----------



## DirkDeadeye

This is how weirdos make coats from peoples skin.


----------



## Samas

Poor guy, gettin dogged on the inter webs...


----------



## DocT

Samas said:


> Poor guy, gettin dogged on the inter webs...


If I could play a [video] game with DamseLinDistresS and had $200 to throw away, I'd let the inter webs dog me all they want.

I used to play SOCOM on PS2 back in the days. Was in an "oldies" clan where we'd get our butts wiped by 12 year olds.


----------



## Samas

Hey, I'd like to play video games with her too, but I'm way to cheap to pay 200, or even 2$, that's a double Che from mickydees


----------



## The Big Texan

I've been paid to hang out with passengers after a ride. One time I was paid $200 to hang out after a ride. Lots of times I get invites to just hang out with people, but I normally decline.


----------



## Tihstae

Rakos said:


> You mean back when your hips...
> 
> Were more flexible...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> 
> PS. My tail used to be longer....8O


How much longer? 2 minutes instead of 1? 



DirkDeadeye said:


> This is how weirdos make coats from peoples skin.


Why so judgmental? Just because I want a meat suit doesn't mean I'm a weirdo. Sheesh, let's have some tolerance on these forums for God's sake.

Signed,

LPO


----------



## Rakos

The Big Texan said:


> I've been paid to hang out with passengers after a ride. One time I was paid $200 to hang out after a ride. Lots of times I get invites to just hang out with people, but I normally decline.


So you're saying...

That you meet people...

That like to hang...

With BIG Texans...8>)

Rakos

PS. Where are you ... Texas...?


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


I hate to break the news to you, but this was probably a very disappointed guy at the end of that hour. 200 dollars for one hour with a girl is usually called a high end escort. This was basically your first hour into the escort world. Lucky that he didn't get a little pissed at the end of that hour, he probably was but nice enough not to do anything about it. I wouldn't take 200 dollars from any men to "play video games" unless you understand their true intentions. No man pays a girl two hundred dollars to play call of duty.


----------



## phillipzx3

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Technically it was cash for my time and company to play video games, not for nothing.


That's called an "escort." And In some parts of the world would be considered prostitution. Thanks for sharing how little you think of yourself.


----------



## Tihstae

phillipzx3 said:


> That's called an "escort." And In some parts of the world would be considered prostitution. Thanks for sharing how little you think of yourself.


I don't know how little she thinks of herself but she sure values her time more than most of us driving for Uber. Anyone else in an Uber make $200 in an hour?


----------



## qiaoxiaopang

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Technically it was cash for my time and company to play video games, not for nothing.


You took a big risk. It paid off but I wouldn't do it again. Luck only runs for so long.



Tihstae said:


> I don't know how little she thinks of herself but she sure values her time more than most of us driving for Uber. Anyone else in an Uber make $200 in an hour?


I'm 100% pretty sure they do during surges and it's a whole lot safer than meeting up with a total stranger asking you to come to their place to supposedly play games.

It's like asking a kid if they want a lollipop and just follow me and you'll get more.


----------



## Pawtism

qiaoxiaopang said:


> You took a big risk. It paid off but I wouldn't do it again. Luck only runs for so long.
> 
> I'm 100% pretty sure they do during surges and it's a whole lot safer than meeting up with a total stranger asking you to come to their place to supposedly play games.
> 
> It's like asking a kid if they want a lollipop and just follow me and you'll get more.


I have yet to see a surge that nets me 200 bucks for an hour. I definitely agree they are safer, but just saying it's not exactly apples to apples.


----------



## qiaoxiaopang

Pawtism said:


> I have yet to see a surge that nets me 200 bucks for an hour. I definitely agree they are safer, but just saying it's not exactly apples to apples.


Check the forums. They are out there


----------



## Pawtism

qiaoxiaopang said:


> Check the forums. They are out there


Well she said that she makes 200 bucks in about 6-8 hours, splitting the difference (7 hours) it would have to be surging at around 7.0 for the whole hour to be comparable. I don't know about SD (her market), but here I've never seen a surge anywhere near that high.

or 6.0 or whatever it comes out to for the purists that will do the math removing the booking fees then calculating it, etc lol. You see my point though.

I mean it could happen there, but that's bound to come around about as often as.... well someone giving you 200 bucks to play video games for an hour.


----------



## KD_LA

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Depends what that entails me to do. Would I eat a habanero pepper for 1k, sure. Would I eat ghost pepper for 5k, okay. Would I eat a Carolina reaper for 10k, oh yes I would!


How about 12 Chips Ahoy cookies stacked in a tall glass and drowned in milk?!


----------



## littlemissmaya

i had 4 male pax on friday night offer me 400 to strip for them for their bucks night.. i just laughed at them, and said you can't afford me. 400 to play video games though, i'd be tempted!


----------



## Brian G.

I pax ask me as we were a few blocks from a Boston hotel if you could go down on me for $500 lol. I said no thanks I'm good. He felt sorry he even ask but I made it cool with saying I'm not into that kinda stuff haha. He gave a $20 tip.


----------



## jaybx17

littlemissmaya said:


> i had 4 male pax on friday night offer me 400 to strip for them for their bucks night.. i just laughed at them, and said you can't afford me. 400 to play video games though, i'd be tempted!


Uber afforded you at 0.67 a mile though


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker




----------



## ShinyAndChrome

Brian G. said:


> I pax ask me as we were a few blocks from a Boston hotel if you could go down on me for $500 lol. I said no thanks I'm good. He felt sorry he even ask but I made it cool with saying I'm not into that kinda stuff haha. He gave a $20 tip.


Did you five star him?


----------



## Chapindc

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This happened one weekend I was out driving. I picked up a guy around 2:25am, he was standing by a late night fast food place. He looks about 18-22 years of age. I pull up next to him and gets in. Our eyes met, I smiled and said "How is it going? How was your night?" He smiled back and says, "It's been a long night so thank for picking up, you look like you'd like to play." I said, "Excuse me?"
> 
> Pax: Oh, sorry I meant to say you look like you like to play video games.
> Me: Haha, sometimes but I'm more of a casual gamer.
> Pax: Well, I got this great game at home I just bought. I haven't even opened it yet. Would you like to play it with me? I have many others too we can play together. What kind of games do you like?
> Me: Sorry, I have to decline your offer...but I like RPG's, scary games, and some FPS.
> Pax: Do you like Call of Duty, Battlefield or Halo?
> Me: I used to play Halo a long time ago, it was a fun game.
> Pax: So come play some games with me. I'm a nice guy, you don't have to worry about me...you can leave anytime you want.
> Me: I'm working and if I'm not on the road driving I'm losing money. (I was finding a nice way to let him down since I'm not a confrontational person, also his request was a little out of line even if his intentions were genuine).
> Pax: How about you come to my place and play video games with me and I'll pay you for your time? Just one hour of your time. Is $100 good for you?
> 
> Me: hmm, (pause)...I
> Pax: Let me make that $200 for just one hour of your time. I live in a nice area, it's my own place and you have nothing to worry about.
> Me: Why are you doing this? Why me? (I must admit $200 was pretty tempting for an hour of my time...I would probably make that driving at least 6-8 hours).
> Pax: You seem like a nice girl, warm smile, approachable and down to earth. So what do you say?
> Me: So just one hour right? And if I'm not feeling comfortable I can leave at anytime?
> Pax: Yes! You keep the $200 regardless of how long you stay even if you decide to leave as soon as you walk through the door.
> 
> I went to an ATM as he requested and he withdrew $200, then handed it over to me. I know many of you are probably cringing at this story and the fact that I even entertained the idea of going with a complete stranger, more so being a girl. I know there's something about unwanted contact with riders after the trip is over but this was not the case. I was going to simply turn off the app and I was going to be hanging out with someone on my own time. It also made me feel a little safer that I have mace with me in case I had to use it. I was on my toes at first but I did not get a bad intuition about this guy. I know you're always supposed to trust your instincts.
> 
> We ended up playing a few games and he was like a little kid, very excited to be playing video games with a friend. I left after the hour, he gave me a hug and said "Thank you so much for hanging out with me, I was right about you...you're awesome!" It was a bit of a good feeling having made his night and walking out of there with $200 in my pocket.
> 
> I had never done something like this before, meeting up with a complete stranger (a guy) going to his place. This could have gone terribly bad and you'd probably have heard this story on a news article. I went against all logic defying my safety for a few hundred dollars. No woman would have deliberately put herself in this situation. Would I do it again? I would probably say no I wouldn't. At the end of the day my safety is more important than all the money in the world. It was just a moment of doing something so rash and spontaneous, filled with a bit of adrenaline rush for doing something I should have not done...especially at 3 in the morning with a complete stranger. I'm curious to know if any of you would have done what I did in a similar situation?


Scumbag champion kalanick once said to his buddies that female drivers could b treated like escorts, this piece of poop set the standard attitude for kalanick admiring deushebags


----------



## Seamus

Bump


----------



## Whosyourdaddy

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This could have gone terribly bad











yeah think? lol


----------



## Boca Ratman

Seamus said:


> Bump


----------



## tucsongoober69

So he paid u $200 to play video games?? Did u at least suck his c0rk….?


----------



## joevegas

Honey, this will be you in a few years doing interviews about this guy when he gets caught as a serial killer.


----------



## Jedi-Uber

Are you CRAZY or simply out of your mind? Any guy offering money just to "play" with him strongly has other motivations up his 'sleeve." NEVER leave your car to go with a stranger. Pay attention to warning signs and RED flags like bait ($$$) to get you out of your safety zone. Also, check the news about scenarios similar to this one. You simply got lucky!! please, don't do that again.


----------



## SpinalCabbage

The OP had so many personas that we should have just called him Roger.


----------



## _Tron_

Nice chance to get a look at all the members who aren't here anymore. R.I.P.


----------

